# If you have F1, and have problems.... PLEASE POST



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The main purpose of a STAGGARD rollout of the release, is to identify any critical issues as soon as possible, before it effects more people.

So Taking this route:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=713998&postcount=6

Saying you have the release, and it causes more issues.. .and is slowing things down... but not saying anything... defeats the purpose of the staggard rollout.

And considering as of at least this morning, the only way to get F1 was to force the download... it is even MORE critical to post any issues you have with it.

If you don't want to be part of the solution... at least don't let the problem fester.


----------



## SCOTTB007 (Aug 13, 2006)

Other than the menu changing,no change for me. Still freezes during playback, yes I wiped everything off the drive. No change,still a piece of junk.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SCOTTB007 said:


> Other than the menu changing,no change for me. Still freezes during playback, yes I wiped everything off the drive. No change,still a piece of junk.


During what shows? Are you using trick play in those shows?
Or is it just stoping in the middle of playback with no interaction on your part.

Are the shows off your Locals? or the "national" channels.
What others issues have you had, since your last post when you where one of the very few who received the D4 update.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=649007&postcount=1


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Right now.... 10:47PM, Monday night....


Bringing up MyPlayList took: 3 seconds. 
Changing channels is: 2-3 seconds
Editing Custom 1 favorites.....Can't do it. I have Custom 1 named "My Stuff" and I've set it to Current. I cannot get into editing the Custom 1 (My Stuff) or Custom 2. I can EXIT and get back to live TV but cannot edit my custom favorites. I can bring up "Ch's I Get" in edit mode but cannot edit them. I can't bring up either of the custom channel lists to edit. Nothing happens.
Changing to MIX channel 102 took 10 seconds to come up with the "MIX channel ad" which you have to press SELECT to get out of, then another 8 seconds until the yellow box appeared and I could navigate. Changing away from 102 and changing back took 5 seconds to become active, I could navigate.
Pressing LIST from a MIX channel took 5 seconds for MyPlayList to appear.
Pressing EXIT from the previous MyPlayList to get back to the MIX channel took 3 seconds.
Pressing RED for What's Hot took 8 seconds.
Changing from News MIX (102) to Sports MIX (104) took 10 seconds until the "MIX channel ad" appeared and then took 3 seconds until the Sports Mix channel became active.
After getting rid of the Mix Channel Ad, flipping between MIX channels tales 5 seconds until it's active.
I also have noticed that when I had a full TDL it would take 5 seconds to move an item in the prioritizer. With < 40 it only took a couple of seconds.

All in all, the general operation of 10F1 seems slower to me. However there are problems when editing favorites depending on what custom list is currently selected as Current.

No problems recording or playing shows.


----------



## Halo (Jan 13, 2006)

In my opinion 10F1 should not be rolled out. 
The slow trick play response is a deal breaker. Previously, I would skip commercials with FFX3 then maybe 3 'jump backs'. 4 tops. Now FFX3 is unusable to skip commercials because it requires about *TEN* or more 'jump backs'. That is unacceptable.
One unintended bug resulting from the new 'jump to beginning' feature is that if you press the 'jump back' button too many times the R15 will think you're holding the button down and will jump to the beginning. FUN!

I gave up my 30sec skip because some remf decided it wasn't needed on the r15 and now I can't even use FFX3? My patience has limits.

The bad part is that I don't think delaying 10F1 would make much difference.

They have had over a year to implement a working 'jump back' button. Something that ACTUALLY jumps back a full 6 seconds and doesn't hippity hop around when the video starts. It's not that hard. Tivo did it first shot. So did UltimateTV.

They added the running live buffer which was of pretty limited utility (but killed the dual buffer workaround because one tuner always goes live), but when they added that feature the black screen error was also added.

They 'fixed' the "Do You Want To Delete?" bug by *disabling* the 'jump back' button when that bug is normally triggered. They didn't know how to fix it so they put a bandaid on it.

Since about the 10B8 firmware the R15 has gotten slower and slower. 10F1 is by far the worst. I forced the update on a 2nd R15-500 and the results were similiar.

I'm an EE. I primarily do hdl ASIC design but I have also done a lot of embedded system design. I hate to be this harsh but if you can't fix basic issues in over a year of work (and that's not even counting all the time before release) then there are serious problems.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

At first I thought it was just the pitiful play of Raiders but it was actually the R15 crashing. 
State of R15

Active Channel set for weather zip 94618

My Cities: 5 cities
California, Anaheim
Florida, Orlando
New York, New York
Washington DC
Illinois, Chicago

Todo List at 75
SL 35
Myplaylist 23% available

Recording Monday Night Football ch 206 and Miami Vice Ch 308
Pushed pause button and came back 5 minute later to a frozen screen that would not un-pause

Lost both recordings had to reboot.

Controls would no longer respond. R15 blue blinking remote light did not respond at all.

Caller ID seems unstable sometimes I see the last 25 calls and other times I see one call total in the list.
Never seen this before but it could have been pre-10F1 bug.

Well I was hoping it wouldn't crash so quickly.

Keith


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

While my shows record and play fine, actually FR vs repeats seem to be better.

The trick play buttons have taken 5 steps backwards across the board. Most times hitting the jump back button to come out of FF or slipping takes 4-5 presses. It's very inconsistent, sometimes the jump back will not work at all and I'll have to hit RW.

While this is not a deal breaker or anything, it is very frustrating.

The overall box does appear to be more stable although it feels a bit slower in general then before 10F1 release.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Halo on the jump back button. It's become very inconsistant. It varies between 4 seconds to sometimes a split second.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Well I RESET my unit and I could once again edit Custom 1 and Custom 2 channel groups. But once I set the current group to Custom 1 I could no longer edit either of the custom groups. I can repeat this process.

Also, when I first brought up Custom 1 for editing I didn't do any editing and just pressed BACK and ended up with the attached screen. Notice the PIP frame in the upper right and day/time in the upper left? Going into MyPlayList and exiting clear that display problem.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First off - Earl, this thread should probably be stuck.

I tried to duplicate Wolffpack's findings. As to the speed/slowness issues, I was able to duplicate virtually all of his findings going into and out of mix channels, etc. In fact, in one case (going from mix 102 to mix 104) it took me 28 seconds before I had full control of mix 104 - twice as long as Wolffpack. I'm not sure I would consider this an issue or problem (at least in my mind), but it is certainly a substantiated finding. I don't use mix channels or active channel very often, in fact very rarely, so issues regarding them do not present themselves to me as issues. Doesn't mean they don't need to be fixed.

As to the custom list issues, I was not able to duplicate his problems. I specifically tried the actions he described, and everything worked just fine.

I will specifically check Halo's findings a little later after I re-build a buffer to work with, and edit this post to reflect those tests. - Okay, I have always found that 3X or 4X FF was way too fast to try and reliably skip commercials and reliably stop (return to play) from with any degree of accuracy. That is still the case. However I did a lot of testing with the skip back button, both coming out of FF, and from play. It appears to be fairly consistent at 3 seconds for me (with 10F1), which makes it less usable than it was before.

Before editing this post, I originally said I was going to try and duplicate klwillis's problem, but that was incorrect, it was Halo's that I meant to test.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I agree it should be a sticky for right now also and have made it so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Actually... please post your errors in the main discussion thread.

I opened this one up as a "reminder" to post any issues, as during the staged rollout... the immediate responses are critical to get.


----------

